# APRIL FOOLS 2009: Announcing Changes to the MilPoints System



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2009)

All,

I'd like to announce changes to the MilPoints system, based in part on discussions with some of our users here. As many already know, Army.ca's subscribing membership and advertising base has steadily declined while our costs have risen over the last year or so. This prompted the donation page, which has helped quite a bit but won't unfortunately be sufficient to sustain the site over time.

After much discussion with the Staff and some senior members, we've developed a MilPoints system that will resolve this issue. Most notably, when the new system is put in place, users will spend their MilPoints balance for posts and time spent online. When a user's MilPoints balance reaches zero, they will have to replenish their account. Any posts made after your balance reaches zero will be held in a moderation queue until your balance is topped up again, at which point they will automatically be released.

New users will start with a balance of 2,000 MilPoints so they can make their mark without an associated cost. Existing balanaces will remain in place, and anyone below the 2,000 MilPoints mark will be topped up to level the playing field. For details on how MilPoints are added or deducted, please see the updated MilPoints FAQ.

Purchases of Army.ca swag will increase your MilPoints balance at a rate of 100 MilPoints per dollar spent, or you can purchase MilPoints outright for a cost of 500 MilPoints per dollar spent. Ratings from other users will still add to or subtract from your balance, encouraging well balanced, widely accepted discussions. In time I expect to include an automated service that will keep your account topped up via a credit card or PayPal. Automatic renewals will enjoy a 15% rate cut.

What this all means is, those who use the site regularly may, from time to time, have to top up their account in order to retain access. The expectation however is that core contributors will be able to sustain their current levels of usage simply from the ratings applied by others. Trolls, spammers and those who fail to search on the other hand may have a steep financial cost associated with their misuse of the site.

I have no doubt that this will raise some questions as we move forward with the implementation over the next few days. As always, your commentary and feedback is welcome.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## kkwd (1 Apr 2009)

It's great day for trolls, Mr O'Leary has been banned.  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85125/post-829714.html#msg829714


----------



## kkwd (1 Apr 2009)

I guess everything is going to be alright, PMedMoe has been promoted.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84417/post-827970.html#msg827970


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2009)

Mike, can you check and see if that stupid "paypal" thing worked this time?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> It's great day for trolls, Mr O'Leary has been banned.
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85125/post-829714.html#msg829714



Yes due to some past and recent actions by O'Leary we had no other choice but to take the drastic measure and have him removed from the site.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2009)

Looks good Bruce... you're in!


----------



## Burrows (1 Apr 2009)

Sigh,

I've said it more than once and I'll say it again.  This is such a stupid idea.  All we're going to do is drive members away.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

I knew I was hoarding those points for some reason .....

 ;D


----------



## Lil_T (1 Apr 2009)

wow - seems to be a bit of banning going around  Kyle Burrows too?

*not going to be nosy, not going to be nosy*


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> I guess everything is going to be alright, PMedMoe has been promoted.
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/84417/post-827970.html#msg827970



Awesome!!  Don't mess with me!  :threat:


----------



## Lil_T (1 Apr 2009)

haha congrats Moe!    8)


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2009)

After these bannings, April the 1st is a date that will go down in infamy on Army.CA...


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Apr 2009)

Well, I for one think it's a wonderful idea!

I mean, what's the alternative? Sell Army.ca to Stephen Staples/The Rideau Institute? Make Scott Taylor or Sunil Ram the editors?

Get on with it, Mike! Ignore the Naysayers! Do something ... even if it's wrong ... do SOMETHING.  :nod:

Make the rich pay!


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Apr 2009)

Clearly this thread has taken an April Fools Day bent and shouldnt be taken seriously.


----------



## leroi (1 Apr 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well, I for one think it's a wonderful idea!
> 
> I mean, what's the alternative? Sell Army.ca to Stephen Staples/The Rideau Institute? Make Scott Taylor or Sunil Ram the editors? ;D
> Get on with it, Mike! Ignore the Naysayers! Do something ... even if it's wrong ... do SOMETHING.  :nod:
> ...



Yes, I agree with Mr. Campbell. 

I don't want to lose the site!

It's valuable to some of us who are nestled in parts of Canada that--dare I say it--sometimes neglect to think about the Canadian Forces.

When my son announced he was joining-up last year, Army.ca was referred to me by a friend and I don't know what I would have done without it. 

But, thanks to Mike and you all, I now know everything about the Canadian military ;D I still have a lot to learn ...


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2009)

As I said privately boss I don't think this is going to work in the long run, the tech glitches with paypal aside. However your house your rules so i'll go along reluctantly. Besides as discussed privately the alternatives were a lot worse.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2009)

I like the change  ;D


----------



## ex-Sup (1 Apr 2009)

Imagine to my surprise after posting I noticed that I now have a "Directing Staff" banner under my name. My first reaction was WTF?
Then I remembered it was April 1...is this Army.ca humour?

**Mods feel free to move this if I stuck this in the wrong spot.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2009)

..and thats why you're gone.


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2009)

Holy CRAP!!! O'Leary Banned???  Wow!!

Can I get banned too????  It seems to be evolving into a pretty exclusive group.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Holy CRAP!!! O'Leary Banned???  Wow!!
> 
> Can I get banned too????  It seems to be evolving into a pretty exclusive group.



Better be careful what you wish for

 ;D


----------



## tango22a (1 Apr 2009)

Haggis:

Watch yer step!! You might just end up as Directing Staff, just like I did.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## ex-Sup (1 Apr 2009)

I just started a new thread when I realized I've been promoted too, but I guess I was a bit slow on the draw. 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85155/post-829897.html#msg829897
Hurray for me! Makes up for this snow day but you still have to come to work day


----------



## 2 Cdo (1 Apr 2009)

What will the cost of posts be in milpoints and what will the cost of time on-line be in milpoints?


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2009)

I forgot today was April Fools, should of figured since payday was yesterday  :



			
				tango22a said:
			
		

> Watch yer step!! You might just end up as Directing Staff, just like I did.



The same thing happened to me  :


Edited to add

How do I give myself a verbal warning for forgetting today was April fools?


----------



## leroi (1 Apr 2009)

Hey, my original post is still waiting in a moderator approval queue...

Happy April Fools Day everyone!


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Better be careful what you wish for
> 
> ;D



This is what happens when you let the inmates run the place  :


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2009)

Danajou and Kyle Burrows banned, and milnet.ca going pay-to-play?





I'l calling April Fools on this- but for ten minutes or so you had me.  ;D


----------



## brihard (1 Apr 2009)

HAH! The whole "Hey, we're now pay-to-play, and by the way, let's ban half the D.S." got me for about ten minutes before I remembered the date. Well played!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2009)

I'm wondering if a certain someone posting mostly single word replies to threads and then deleting them (12 times) is part of the day's festivities??


----------



## cavalryman (1 Apr 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> How do I give myself a verbal warning for forgetting today was April fools?



As per DAOD 5019-4 stand in front of a mirror and let 'er rip


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Apr 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..and thats why you're gone.



And a good thing, too, I say.

Begone all naysayers.  

Peace and love on Milnet.ca ...


Troops out now!  :nod:


----------



## TimBit (1 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if a certain someone posting mostly single word replies to threads and then deleting them (12 times) is part of the day's festivities??



Ah!  ;D I myself couldn't help but notice that same highly irritating behaviour...


----------



## leroi (1 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if a certain someone posting mostly single word replies to threads and then deleting them (12 times) is part of the day's festivities??



It's not me Moe. It's the trickster in the machine.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2009)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> As per DAOD 5019-4 stand in front of a mirror and let 'er rip



I was talking about the form one  :


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> It's not me Moe. It's the trickster in the machine.



Does it come up as you or as are you only looking at the top line?  The member's name is below the >> Learn about MilPoints << header.


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2009)

Hey!  I'm not banned yet?

Is this some kind of sick April Fool's joke?


----------



## leroi (1 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Does it come up as you or as are you only looking at the top line?  The member's name is below the >> Learn about MilPoints << header.



Well, it could be me but it might be someone called "challenge-driven." 

I see I've been promoted to Directing Staff. And you know what happens when you give some people a little power ...   :clubinhand:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Hey!  I'm not banned yet?
> 
> Is this some kind of sick April Fool's joke?



Technical difficulties


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Apr 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> I see I've been promoted to Directing Staff. And you know what happens when you give some people a little power ...   :clubinhand:



Well I was going to say that about the poster below you, but he'll probably ban me  ;D  I bet he has already tried multiple times  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2009)

To little too late  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well I was going to say that about the poster below you, but he'll probably ban me  ;D  I bet he has already tried multiple times  ;D



Watchoo talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2009)

Uh oh. The two Sappers are now DS?


.....please don't ban me!


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2009)

That now explains the PM I received from challenge-driven.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2009)

Heheh... APRIL FOOLS to all who hadn't figured it out already. This year so many were expecting it that it was hard to fool most!

For posterity and background reading, here is Army.ca's April Fools history:


2008
2007
2006


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2009)

I'm still heeeeere!!!

Would someone make me DS so I can ban myself?


----------



## JBoyd (1 Apr 2009)

Looks like everything has returned to normal


----------



## Journeyman (1 Apr 2009)

Yes, it's always a bit of letdown to see that some of those "banned" are still here  >


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2009)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Looks like everything has returned to normal



Define "normal"?  After all, this is Army.ca


----------



## tango22a (1 Apr 2009)

Holy snappin' a**holes, Batman....I've been framed!! What little reputation that I have for probity has been erased!
What to do....what to do????  Guess it's time to load up the old AVGP and head off to NCA to rescue myself.

Cheers,

tango22a

P.S.  "My MILPOINTS LOG" (as seen previously).....LIES!!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2009)

...and posting permissions are back. Sorry folks... Ran out of time and didn't fully reverse everything. Turns out the joke was on me!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2009)

:clown:

lol, that had to be the longest april fools joke


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2009)

Why didn't I even see this thread??


----------



## helpup (2 Apr 2009)

I read and half believed it but the announcement lost some of the believability with some of the people Banned.  Good touch on miss-direction with the directing staff alot of people.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Apr 2009)

"Reasonable doubt" is all we can ask for.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Apr 2009)

I had been waiting for months to see what Mr.Bobbit would come up with for April Fools day, but decided to be safe (paranoid) by keeping my computer turned off to avoid the worm virus that has been on the news lately. Supposedly it was going to strike on April the First, so I stayed away from the interweb.....
 I remember my first army.ca fools day.  Hoards of people leaving for good, DS leaving, the site fell apart. I fell for it then, and spent the rest of the day pissed that my favorite site had fallen apart and was pretty much gone. 
 I may have missed this one.... but next year, I'll be on my toes.

On a side note, I remember a news story on April 1st between five years and a decade ago about Marshmallow trees. Trees that grew marshmallows. The story was shown in a very serious matter, but after it was done...... Steve Murphey came in and said "April Fools."

Oddball


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Apr 2009)

I think this year was an all-time low for truly roping people in. I'll have to come up with something notably different next year to catch people off guard.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Apr 2009)

Do it in February....


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Apr 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I remember my first army.ca fools day.  Hoards of people leaving for good, DS leaving, the site fell apart. I fell for it then, and spent the rest of the day pissed that my favorite site had fallen apart and was pretty much gone.



I remember that one too, you reacted better then what I did.  I went through all my posts, and tried to destroy any links to myself; I was getting there and was still quite pissed and just about to send Mike a nasty letter when I seen it  :

This year I just decided to play along, I never noticed the DS thing till I looked over my posts, and seen it under my user name.


----------



## c_canuk (3 Apr 2009)

actually the pay for mil points plan might be feasable if say you let people make 3 free posts per day and any posts over that cost say 1 mil point and you could buy 100 mil points for a dollar.

It might raise a few hundered in revenue a year, not a lot but I don't know what the operating costs are for the site... I'm assuming 1-2 servers with a large database... it might pay for power consumption at least.

I don't know the details like I said, so if you are running your own servers rather than leasing space, I could probably donate a Dell Precision 420 - dual 800MHz PIII with a 500 GB Raid Stripe that I'm taking offline as I have a P4 thats going to take it's place with a 2TB Raid 5 and I don't have a use for it anymore but it's too good to throw away. 

Not a high powered box by today's standards, but it's yours for the site if you have a use for it.


----------

